# Fake Gibson Oakville



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Need not be said if you're selling a Les Paul Supreme (or whatever this thing is supposed to be) with a Robson amp, it's fake.

Gibson Electric Guitar w/ case and amp | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I like the case. Would go well with my smoking jacket.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

I like the fingerboard. Would go well with my Orange County Choppers tattoo.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Down to $600 now!

When was the last time you bought a Gibson LP for $600?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> Down to $600 now!
> 
> When was the last time you bought a Gibson LP for $600?


Last summer


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Not quite the right body outline. Pot locations way off too.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It isn't fake, its Christmas
*** for those asking about authenticity, received as a Christmas gift a few years ago, not sure where it was originally purchased unfortunately.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Santa don't fake.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

HighNoon said:


> I like the case. Would go well with my smoking jacket.


Or these


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

He either sold it, conscience got him, or reported enough that it was deleted. Ad is gone.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

A really nice quote from another Chibson add.


"From tone, feeling, craftsmanship to scientific adjustment, reveal more details, let you feel the true tone of the real soul. Touched the heart of every classical lover.
High-quality materials have the characteristics of clear sound quality, stable resonance, round sound and warmth.
allows the sound to be perfectly displayed, without leaving the sound, giving you a happy, crazy rock and roll experience! "


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Imma gonna scientifically adjust my stat so I can reveal more details and feel the true tone of my soul later tonight. 
I like the sound of that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing fake about it.

The Gibson Oakville Les Paul was a special edition limited run brought in by L7M.

There was another Les Paul Oakville edition from Epiphone in Go Transit colours but Joe Walsh bought them all up.


----------



## Eyeroller (Dec 5, 2017)

Jackvulcan9000 said:


> I like the fingerboard. Would go well with my Orange County Choppers tattoo.


HA!


----------

